# How to restore dhcp after baselayout upgrade??

## cgmd

Hi all...

For a 2nd time I experienced the following after attempting to upgrade to baselayout-1.12.0:

```

No loaded modules provide "dhcp" (dhcp_start)
```

On each occasion, downgrading restored dhcp:

```
emerge =baselayout-1.11.13
```

I feel as if this is a bit of a cop out, and I want to get dhcp running after upgrading baselayout to it's latest release. Can anyone tell me how to troubleshoot this??? None of the previous threads about this give a good answer.

I have noticed 9 config files being changed with the upgrade: 

```

/etc/conf.d/local.start

/etc/conf.d/net.example

/etc/conf.d/rc

/etc/conf.d/wireless.example

/etc/conf.d/bootmisc

/etc/conf.d/halt.sh

/etc/conf.d/keymaps

/etc/conf.d/modules

/etc/conf.d/net.lo
```

Might one or more of these be the problem?

I would be very grateful for some help with this!

Thanks...

----------

## UberLord

baselayout-1.12.0_pre3 requires ~ARCH dhcpcd and pump.

They will go stable before baselayout does

----------

## cgmd

UberLord...

Thank you for the quick answer...

Please excuse my ignorance, but how do I: *Quote:*   

> ~ARCH dhcpcd and pump

 

I'm still learning much of this!  :Confused: 

Thanks, again...

----------

## UberLord

~ARCH means ~x86 if you're x86 or ~amd64 if you're amd64

To install ~ARCH packages it's best to add then to /etc/portage/package.keywords

```

net-misc/dhcpcd ~x86

net-misc/pump ~x86
```

Normally you just use one dhcp client, dhcpcd being the long time Gentoo default - although I prefer pump myself.

----------

## saleck

Hmm - a few notices:

I have ~x86 system and the problem is same - no dhcp here.

If the new baselayout requires net-misc/pump why wasn't it installed when I have upgraded my packages with 'emerge --newuse -uD system'?  :Confused: 

I will try to reemerge the new baselayout after the emerge of the pump package (is it really necessary when I have dhcpcd installed? I don't need network boot ...) in the evening

----------

## saleck

I have just found out that for some strange reasons my dhcpcd was still version 1.3.22_p4-r5 (same for my college). It hasn't been written in our world file at all.  :Sad: 

Perhaps now will the new baselayout work

----------

## madman2003

Perhaps you've used --oneshot to install it. Emerge man page sais that it doesn't get written to the world file if you do that.

----------

## saleck

Nope - I'm sure dhcpcd is in my system from the beginning and I haven't installed it with --oneshot.

----------

## mirek

I have had the same problem with the new baselayout. I have tried to emerge net-misc/pump but

it does not helps. 

My /var/log/messages:

```
Aug  2 10:43:42 localhost Loaded prism54 driver, version 1.2

Aug  2 10:43:42 localhost PCI: Enabling device 0000:03:00.0 (0000 -> 0002)

Aug  2 10:43:47 localhost fstab-sync[10005]: removed all generated mount points

Aug  2 10:43:47 localhost ivman: IVM started in root mode

Aug  2 10:43:48 localhost cardmgr[10280]: watching 1 socket

Aug  2 10:43:49 localhost eth1: resetting device...

Aug  2 10:43:49 localhost eth1: uploading firmware...

Aug  2 10:43:50 localhost eth1: firmware version: 1.0.4.3

Aug  2 10:43:50 localhost eth1: firmware upload complete

Aug  2 10:43:50 localhost eth1: interface reset complete

Aug  2 10:43:50 localhost eth1: prism54_set_txpower() auto power will be implemented later.

Aug  2 10:43:50 localhost eth1: islpci_close ()

Aug  2 10:43:50 localhost eth1: resetting device...

Aug  2 10:43:50 localhost eth1: uploading firmware...

Aug  2 10:43:50 localhost eth1: firmware version: 1.0.4.3

Aug  2 10:43:50 localhost eth1: firmware upload complete

Aug  2 10:43:50 localhost eth1: interface reset complete

Aug  2 10:43:51 localhost rc-scripts: Couldn't associate with any access points on eth1

Aug  2 10:43:51 localhost rc-scripts: Failed to configure wireless for eth1

Aug  2 10:43:51 localhost eth1: prism54_set_txpower() auto power will be implemented later.

Aug  2 10:43:51 localhost eth1: islpci_close ()
```

I have masked 

```
=sys-apps/baselayout-1.11.13

=net-wireless/wireless-tools-27-r1
```

and now have got my connection back

My /var/log/messages:

```
Aug  2 10:59:51 localhost Loaded prism54 driver, version 1.2

Aug  2 10:59:51 localhost PCI: Enabling device 0000:03:00.0 (0000 -> 0002)

Aug  2 10:59:55 localhost fstab-sync[9891]: removed all generated mount points

Aug  2 10:59:56 localhost ivman: IVM started in root mode

Aug  2 10:59:57 localhost cardmgr[10147]: watching 1 socket

Aug  2 10:59:58 localhost eth1: resetting device...

Aug  2 10:59:58 localhost eth1: uploading firmware...

Aug  2 10:59:58 localhost eth1: firmware version: 1.0.4.3

Aug  2 10:59:58 localhost eth1: firmware upload complete

Aug  2 10:59:59 localhost eth1: interface reset complete
```

----------

## UberLord

 *mirek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Aug  2 10:43:51 localhost rc-scripts: Couldn't associate with any access points on eth1
> 
> ...

 

That shows that it couldn't associate with any access points. dhcp (or anything else) won't work until that problem is addressed.

----------

## mirek

What kind of log should I put here?

----------

## UberLord

Well, if that's 11.13 is causing the error and 1.12 isn't - I'm not sure what the problem may be

Point your browser to http://dev.gentoo.org/~uberlord/baselayout

Save the file there called iwconfig to /lib/rcscripts/net.modules.d

Then set RC_VERBOSE="yes" in /etc/conf.d/net

Finally, do /etc/init.d/net.eth1 restart

Post the results here, or contact me in IRC on irc.freenode.net #gentoo-uk

----------

## Richie

I had the same problem

```
No loaded modules provide "dhcp" (dhcp_start)
```

 :Idea:  My solution was to upgrade dhcpcd to 2.0.0. Previously I had version 1.3.something.

 :Rolling Eyes:  IMHO the baselayout package should check the version of dhcpd before it's unmasked, since it obviously does not work with dhcpcd 1.x

----------

## mirek

@UberLord  

I have followed your description and now I have got:

```
WEP key is not set for “lan” – not connecting

Couldn’t associate with any access points on eth1

Failed to configure wireless for eth1

```

My WEP key is configured in /etc/hotplug/pci/prism54.

Where I have to put it now.

----------

## UberLord

mirek, start a new thread and post /etc/conf.d/net and the full output of /etc/init.d/net.eth1 restart

Also, the WEP key should be defined in /etc/conf.d/net

```
key_lan="s:'putkeyhere'"
```

----------

## mirek

@UberLord

I have started a new thread:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-365997.html

So long not response here, maybe you can look at this?

----------

